# missing port libXp



## nedry (Nov 24, 2019)

Hello trying to find port x11/libXp not in the ports at all has this port been deleted completely for the foreseeable future?


----------



## unitrunker (Nov 24, 2019)

It was deleted.





__





						FreshPorts -- x11/libXp: X print library
					

This package contains the X print library.  WWW: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg




					www.freshports.org


----------



## nedry (Nov 24, 2019)

OK will it be restored or is that gone for good? Just asking as it is required for CDE.


----------



## unitrunker (Nov 24, 2019)

Gone for good. I don't know what replaces it.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 24, 2019)

You will see for the Linux build that libxp is no longer needed.





__





						CDE - Common Desktop Environment / Wiki / LinuxBuild
					






					sourceforge.net
				




Possibly just tweak the FreeBSD port to not try to drag it in as a dependency?


----------

